# Window Sill flashing corners



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

I am guessing you are setting these as new construction openings?

I have never used them so I can't speak from experience. Any picture of the corner will help get you some more pointed feedback.


----------



## AlphaPilot (Aug 6, 2012)

Here it is


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

I would use button cap nails or staples. They will seal and spread out the clamping force to get them to lay flatter.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

I would think the weight of the window would take care of the lifting. Taping it down with metal tape would eliminate any holes is you're concerned.


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

You ar paying a lot of money for new windows....and you are looking to install then on the cheap??? Take the crap back to HD, get some vicor or the like, and use it to create a full sill pan the RIGHT way....google it and you will get step by step instructions for installation that you will NEVER have to worry about. Ron


----------



## AlphaPilot (Aug 6, 2012)

Haha, easy now. I am installing Grace Vycor (also sold at HD) atop these flashing corners. These are just one EXTRA added security. I am installing a strip of vycor over the face of the opening, cutting the corners, and folding it down to cover the first couple inches of rough opening sill. Then, I am taking a full width piece to cover my entire window sill to create a seamless flashing. Then I am using butterfly patches of vycor to cover the corner gap created by all non-flexible flashings. I can spend $50 and get twice as much flashing as I can by spending $140-$180 on the tyvek flex-wrap flashing. I think these plastic/rubbery corners from SureSill are just a hassle and maybe even a joke. I have installed some windows with and without, and it looks better without them. I am afraid the silicone sealing them to the corner may fail at one point and then cause them to be a highway for any moisture to get to the sill corner.


----------

